# ¿Damos por finiquitada la caída en bolsa del coronavirus?



## Pepe la rana (29 May 2020)

Parece ser que ni aunque se hunda el mundo el IBEX va a petar, me imagino que mientras el BCE imprima que siga la fiesta, ya no veremos Botinas a 1 € ni similares......

¿Qué opinan vuestras mercedes?


----------



## Play_91 (29 May 2020)

La corona-pandemia del miedo?

El sistema está muerto y ahora toca MMT, que es básicamente repartir dinero hasta que muera del todo el sistema imprimiendo asientos contables de dinero fake fiat.

Es como "ya ha muerto el sistema, el cabal quiere mantener el chollo-chiringuito que tenía y lo trata de mantener un poco más de tiempo hasta que todo pete.

El Covi es otra cosa, es terrorismo - falsa bandera del cabal para manipularnos e intento de hundir la economía, pero es que la FED ya no la controla el cabal, es del tesoro de los EEUU. El covi ha sido: ya que voy a perder el poder, me llevo a todo dios por delante. Un intento terrorista de implantar el nuevo orden mundial globalista saliéndoles como el culo y lo que vemos ahora de control, vacunas, etc son los restos que quedan de la mafia haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## ignominias (29 May 2020)

inyectan dinero para evitar que baje mucho el precio y aprovechen los chinos para hacerse con empresas europeas


----------



## damnit (29 May 2020)

yo no sería tan optimista con respecto al ibex, de estar a 11000 hace no mucho a los 7000 de ahora...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 May 2020)

Totalmente... Y con el helicóptero del BCE regando España aun mas...


----------



## nief (29 May 2020)

jajajajajjajajjjajjajajaaja


Pero piltrafillas, 2 meses y ya termino la caida?

busca este concepto:

bulltrap

De nada


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 May 2020)

Si preguntas es que no te convence la subida, como a casi todo el mundo

Así que la subida es buena


----------



## creative (29 May 2020)

Espera los resultados que se presenten en mitad del verano con cuatro euros algunos valores bajarán un 15 o 20%


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 May 2020)

Aun veremos algun panico vendedor serio.
pero ahora la tendencia es alcista. solo teneis que ver lo que pasó en usa.

los indices descontaron las palabras de Trump. una vez acabada la rueda de prensa, a subir como un cohete.
de hecho todos los indices usa verdes. incluido el Dax...

eso si.... en el pico de mas euforia, ahi vendrá el primer hostion serio. justo antes del 2T


----------



## palodearia (29 May 2020)

Falta el efecto de las no-vacaciones de esta no-campaña de verano en todas las empresas que dependen de ello.

Y ver si un posible rebrote se carga encima también el turismo de esquí y de las Canarias de fin de año.

Por otro lado tampoco hemos visto inmpagos de hipotecas y alquileres porque la mayoría de bancos han hecho una moratoria.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 May 2020)

yo creo que antes de 5 años lo tenemos en 4000 y poco al ibex


----------



## richmond (29 May 2020)

El Fake500 esta ya sobrevalorado aunque todo salga a las mil maravillas, sin rebrotes, vacunas megaeficientes sin efectos secundarios para fin de año, sin quiebras de empresas y recuperacion de actividad al 100%.
Solo hay que mirar que esta a precios de Octubre de 2019, cuando ya era evidente el final de ciclo.

Asi que el mercado ya no es que sea optimista, es que espera que lleguen aliens y nos traigan la iluminacion y el mana infinito.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (30 May 2020)

En Navidad estamos por encima de 8000 mínimo.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (30 May 2020)

El mercado hará lo que produzca el mayor daño al mayor número de personas, como ha hecho siempre.

¿Cuánta gente compró un poco con las primeras caídas del 10-15%, para luego asustarse y vender en mínimos todo lo que había comprado y más esperando el derrumbe para perderse la subida completa?

No puedes ganar al mercado entrando y saliendo, te saldrá a veces sí y a veces no, pero la psicología va en tu contra. Aportaciones periódicas y alguna aportación extra en bajadas del 10-15% y no vender jamás mandan.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (30 May 2020)

De aquí a las Noviembre aún está a tiempo de hacer el clásico patrón de año de elecciones presidenciales, esto es, +10%


----------



## Benceno (30 May 2020)

Podrá caer algo, pero no va a perforar los mínimos de marzo ni de coña


----------



## Max Aub (30 May 2020)

Por aqui habia mucho cuñao que se creian iban a poder comprar FAANG a precio pelo puta y al final se han quedado todos con cara de circunstancias. Los del hilo ese que hacian un simil con una boda y el banquete y tal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 May 2020)

A partir de la semana que viene, y hasta Julio, viene la fiesta de las "industriales". Fabricantes de coches y cosas así. Sobre todo a principios de Julio. No hablo de utilities.

Renault no se ha descalabrado del todo aún, pero creo que ya sé donde tiene el puntito bajo. Daimler se va a poner en modo perita en dulce si no lo ha hecho ya. Y Volkswagen...no quisiera yo el puesto de CEO en los próximos meses, no. A ver si no van a tener que vender alguna marca o hacer "inJenieria Pacontable".


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (30 May 2020)

Yo creo que ha bajado ya muchísimo con esta crisis y no veo que pueda ser tan profunda como la de 2008 que nos llevó a precios similares , la economía española no es boyante como la usa pero joder creo que podemos recuperar los 8k y incluso los 9k pese a quien le pese España tiene capital económico y humano y si superamos algo tan grave como la burbuja inmobiliaria no creo que vayamos a ver los 4k como decía un forero más atrás.

Sin embargo esto es un duro varapalo para el Ibex y otro giro en los acontecimientos podria machacarle más abajo , algo que dependeria de un rebrote que ciertamente veo poco probable. Si la desescalada sigue su curso veo una lenta recuperacion hasta los niveles anteriores si no los 10k algo cercano. Mi apuesta 9k.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 May 2020)

imagen sacada de otro foro.


----------



## kuervo500 (30 May 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Yo creo que ha bajado ya muchísimo con esta crisis y no veo que pueda ser tan profunda como la de 2008 que nos llevó a precios similares , la economía española no es boyante como la usa pero joder creo que podemos recuperar los 8k y incluso los 9k pese a quien le pese España tiene capital económico y humano y si superamos algo tan grave como la burbuja inmobiliaria no creo que vayamos a ver los 4k como decía un forero más atrás.
> 
> Sin embargo esto es un duro varapalo para el Ibex y otro giro en los acontecimientos podria machacarle más abajo , algo que dependeria de un rebrote que ciertamente veo poco probable. Si la desescalada sigue su curso veo una lenta recuperacion hasta los niveles anteriores si no los 10k algo cercano. Mi apuesta 9k.



QUE no puede ser más profunda que la del 2008? Jajaja

Mas profunda... Como 3 veces mas


----------



## Max Aub (30 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A partir de la semana que viene, y hasta Julio, viene la fiesta de las "industriales". Fabricantes de coches y cosas así. Sobre todo a principios de Julio. No hablo de utilities.
> 
> Renault no se ha descalabrado del todo aún, pero creo que ya sé donde tiene el puntito bajo. Daimler se va a poner en modo perita en dulce si no lo ha hecho ya. Y Volkswagen...no quisiera yo el puesto de CEO en los próximos meses, no. A ver si no van a tener que vender alguna marca o hacer "inJenieria Pacontable".



Piedes añadir tambien General Motors, Ford, ajtenticas peritas en dulce para verdaderos entendidos.


----------



## kuervo500 (30 May 2020)

Los resultados del 2t serán desoladores, y no, no todos están descontados.... 

Muy probable caída del Dow..... Aquí caería más... 

Septiembre.. Fin de ertes, pago de moratorias, 3 millones de paro estructural, 3 millones de rbu, 2 millones de erteados que serán parados., 9 millones de julidafos. 

Cierre de miles de empresas. 

Bajada? Que habláis de bajada! Si esto no ha empezado aún!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2020)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Los resultados del 2t serán desoladores, y no, no todos están descontados....
> 
> Muy probable caída del Dow..... Aquí caería más...
> 
> ...



Qué no están descontados? Quieres decior que hay alguien que cree que no van a ser una catastrofe?
Lo dudo


----------



## kuervo500 (30 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué no están descontados? Quieres decior que hay alguien que cree que no van a ser una catastrofe?
> Lo dudo



No amigo, la gente si supiera lo que se le viene encima muchos provablemente se suicidarian


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2020)

kuervo500 dijo:


> No amigo, la gente si supiera lo que se le viene encima muchos provablemente se suicidarian



Ya hemos vivido muchos "vamos a morir".
Este tampoco será el definitivo .


----------



## kuervo500 (30 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ya hemos vivido muchos "vamos a morir".
> Este tampoco será el definitivo .



Bueno, veremos dentro de poco


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2020)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Bueno, veremos dentro de poco



Que yo no digo que "no va a pasar nada " eh, es obvio que la sociedad occidental está en un fin de ciclo y el Covid es un clavo más en el ataud y quizás de los gordos, pero no creo que sea el definitivo


----------



## kuervo500 (30 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que yo no digo que "no va a pasar nada " eh, es obvio que la sociedad occidental está en un fin de ciclo y el Covid es un clavo más en el ataud y quizás de los gordos, pero no creo que sea el definitivo



Qué es para ti lo "definitivo"? Algo parecido a Grecia? 

Evidentemente será difícil que se llegue a pasar hambre en España, pero casi.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Por aqui habia mucho cuñao que se creian iban a poder comprar FAANG a precio pelo puta y al final se han quedado todos con cara de circunstancias. Los del hilo ese que hacian un simil con una boda y el banquete y tal.



Que mas da faang que fandangos , yo hago caja con lo que se ponga a tiro y luego con esa liquidez me compro faangs o unos kilos de morcillas.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 May 2020)

Realmente hablamos de dos escenarios diferentes.

El IBEX va a seguir sufriendo y mucho, los bancos les queda un calvario por que los impagos y morosos van a ser superiores a lo que ocurrio en el 2008 y no creo que tengan provisiones para aguantar el tipo tal cual cotizan en bolsa. Veo al Sabadell quebrado y van.... al final pase lo que pase tendremos rescate, el estado y su estupidez ha hecho que los ingresos caigan a minimos y simplemente no va a poder pagar.
Los hoteles que creen que van a llegar 80 millones de naves creo que estan muy subidos y van a caer en barrena al igual que las aerolineas.
Aena tambien va a sufrir, va a ocurrir lo impensable, el cierre de establecimientos en aeropuertos.
Las de siempre aguantaran el tipo dero a la baja por impagos y hablo de las electricas y por cese brutal de actividad.

El SP500, esta absolutamente manipulado y ademas con la rareza de que sube por el pequeño inversor, las manos fuertes fuera del mercado, la ostia sonara en Raticulin, pero Trump, que es un a maquina, fijaos la troleada del viernes, lo mantendra vivo hasta las elecciones.

El NASDAQ, madremia que desmadre tiene montado, yo no entraria ni con vuestro dinero, solo decir que Amazon, un minorista, el mayor del mundo, pero es lo que es, vale el solo mas que todo el DAX, pues ya me direis... meter pasta que va parriba. jojojojo.

Para mi esta en intradia y no para hacerse una cartera alargos por que de esta crisis muchos valores se van a derrumbar, suerte.

Y este es mi analisis Paco del sabado.


----------



## Max Aub (30 May 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Realmente hablamos de dos escenarios diferentes.
> 
> El IBEX va a seguir sufriendo y mucho, los bancos les queda un calvario por que los impagos y morosos van a ser superiores a lo que ocurrio en el 2008 y no creo que tengan provisiones para aguantar el tipo tal cual cotizan en bolsa. Veo al Sabadell quebrado y van.... al final pase lo que pase tendremos rescate, el estado y su estupidez ha hecho que los ingresos caigan a minimos y simplemente no va a poder pagar.
> Los hoteles que creen que van a llegar 80 millones de naves creo que estan muy subidos y van a caer en barrena al igual que las aerolineas.
> ...



Amazon en un par de años se va a 5000. Su principal negocio es AWS, no el comercio minorista. AWS soporta Netflix, p.ej.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Amazon en un par de años se va a 5000. Su principal negocio es AWS, no el comercio minorista. AWS soporta Netflix, p.ej.



Los de Morgan Stanley van cargados de Amazon y no de bancos. Digo yo que algo sabrán esa gente. A día de hoy es la faang más fuerte, luego tal vez Microsoft y Facebook son las más potentes.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 May 2020)

Burbuja, o los pisos nunca bajan, dentro de dos años vemos precios de Amazon, me gustan mas facebook o Microsoft. De todas formas creo que a las tres les queda guano del bueno.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (31 May 2020)

Yo no veo más profunda esta crisis que la del ladrillo ha sido un parón y una advertencia a una economía sensible como la española muy dependiente del turismo pero recordad el agujero en la banca y miles de empresas constructoras quebradas, el scandalo de s&p etc.

Las que no hayan podido aguantar 3 meses serían empresas poco solventes pero como el cambio de paradigma que supuso la crisis inmobiliaria no lo veo la verdad.

Si lo queréis ver como el fin del sistema global mundial la bolsa usana tendría que haber caído mucho más y no creo que estén por la labor de dejar caer todo el sistema.


----------



## Bort (31 May 2020)

Voy a ponerme en plan cuñado. La gente aún sigue sin darse cuenta de las dimensiones de esta crisis.

Ayer busque en Amazon un par de electrodomésticos para una casa que estoy amueblado y el desabastecimiento era total. Ya se está viendo los efectos del parón de china hace dos meses.

La crisis de confianza y al consumo no se va a solucionar con pacovacunas si la tasa de muertes sigue siendo alta; y tiene pinta de que seguirá siendo así, porque las medidas que se están implantado en comercios, aeropuertos etc no creo que sean para cosa de unos meses

Yo desde luego he cambiado completamente mi estrategia. El dinero ahora está en utilities y metales. Los rebotes son cada vez más pequeños. Vamos hacia años en lateral y con dividendos cancelados.

No le veo sentido en dejar el dinero parado o en perdidas con vistas a que se recupere en cinco años.


----------



## Decipher (31 May 2020)

Hasta que no haya vacuna la fiesta no se acaba.


----------



## Benceno (31 May 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Burbuja, o los pisos nunca bajan, dentro de dos años vemos precios de Amazon, me gustan mas facebook o Microsoft. De todas formas creo que a las tres les queda guano del bueno.



Año 2013 :

*Amazon, la acción más sobrevalorada*


----------



## mataresfacil (31 May 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> Año 2013 :
> 
> *Amazon, la acción más sobrevalorada*



El problema es que puede que tengan razon, vemos las cosas con un sesgo de tiempo demasiado corto, para mi las tecnologicas estan burbujeadas, vale amazon mas que todo el DAX aleman? Si pensais que si, genial a meter pasta, pero creo que el NASDAQ corregira a lo bestia, no os puedo decir cuando, ojala lo supiese, pero ni por asomo vale lo que dicen.


----------



## Benceno (31 May 2020)

De acuerdo. Pero el tema es que a mi , personalmente, me da igual que digan que está burbujeado, sobrevalorado o que el mercado está inflado con papelitos. Es verdad ¿ y? Me importa poco el motivo. Yo no puedo hacer nada.
Yo solo sé que sube, y lleva subiendo y haciendo máximos. Yo no sé el futuro pero por probabilidad es posible que lo siga haciendo. Hecha la vista 10 o 15 años atrás.

Para mi hay 3 o 4 pasos esenciales para invertir, Cada uno tiene su método. 

1-Uno entra dispuesto a asumir unas pérdidas. Esto es esencial, ponerse un limite que estés dispuesto a perder. Si has perdido mala suerte, te quedas fuera, Seguro que hay más oportunidades. 
2-Si tienes ganancias aseguras como mínimo lo invertido. 
3- Si las ganancias crecen considerablemente las vas asegurando gradualmente.

En cualquiera de los 3 pasos te puedes quedar fuera en cualquier momento. Pero si por ejemplo tienes 15 operaciones al menos 4 ó 5 de ellas pueden seguir adelante. Esas se mantienen, con el resto empiezas de nuevo el ciclo. 
Esta es mi manera de ganar. 

La cuestión es que una cosa que aparentemente es tan fácil influyen mucho aspectos psicológicos como la codicia, frustración, miedo, o querer prever el futuro del mercado cosa que como digo nadie es capaz de adivinar. Y si alguno te puede estás jodido.

En resumen, me da igual que Amazon valga o no mas que el DAX , sólo sé que el dinero está ahí. La vida ya sabemos que no es justa, que da vaivenes , batacazos, que la realidad se distorsiona, pero al final a los mortales como nosotros nos viene como nos viene ¿ puedes hacer algo contra ello ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2020)

el punto de maximo continuos jobless claims era el punto de entrada que tenia fijado, ya ha sucedido, ha caido 4 millones en 1 semana. Evidentemente todo esto de hacer seguimiento de PMIs ect ha quedado ridiculizada y ninguneada por los bomdardeos de la FED que practicamente funcionan fijando precios y han destruido el mercado. Estamos en las manos de los bancos centrales, pero es mejor tener bienes de capital que morralla monetaria.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2020)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Qué es para ti lo "definitivo"? Algo parecido a Grecia?
> 
> Evidentemente será difícil que se llegue a pasar hambre en España, pero casi.



¿Difícil? Pregúntale a algún abuelo si es posible que se pase hambre en España y verás.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 May 2020)

Evidentemente el mercado es algo irracional por naturaleza sino todo el mundo ganaria, solo digo algo obvio y por supuesto que puedo estar equivocado ysubir el NASDAQ mucho mas, de hecho no me meto en largo ni corto en tecnologicos por que lo veo peligroso en las dos direcciones.


----------



## kuervo500 (31 May 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Difícil? Pregúntale a algún abuelo si es posible que se pase hambre en España y verás.



tengo 3 abuelos nonagenarios, y si, pasaron hambre y necesidad. Pero en Grecia no creo que pasen hambre aunque estén hundidos...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (31 May 2020)

No hay una burbuja, me lo ha dicho Jeff Bezos

*Amazon vale más en bolsa que el índice DAX 30 alemán*







Amazon vale más en bolsa que las 30 mayores compañías alemanas. La minorista online estadounidense capitaliza 1,25 billones de dólares frente a los 1,1 billones del DAX 30 (ver gráfico adjunto).

Amazon vale más en bolsa que el índice DAX 30 alemán


----------



## La Enviada (31 May 2020)

Si he hecho bien las cuentas e inventásemos un índice S&P495 excluyendo a las cinco FAAMG este índice tendría PER=17, P/B=1.2, P/S=1.3, P/CF=9. El Eurostoxx, que supuestamente está barato, tiene ahora mismo valores similares a esos. Seguro que, además con el bono a 10 años pagando un 0.6%, la bolsa americana está tan carísima?.


----------



## eldelavespa (31 May 2020)

Vamos a ver... si la gente de Europa y parte del mundo prefiere meter pasta en la bolsa yanki es normal que siga para arriba. Amazón vale más que el dax?? claro que no,pero si el boom de invertir se centran en FAANG seguirá ahí, por eso se dice que el ibex es una mierda y tal, cuando la peña pone la pasta en otro sitio es normal.


----------



## Frostituto (31 May 2020)

Digo lo que digo en todos los posts

Las FAAMG tienen unos intangibles: marca, ventajas competitivas brutales, los datos que manejan y lo que saben de nosotros, empleados con un talento impresionante, buenos equipos gestores, pricing power...

Esos intangibles el PER no los mide ni ninguna otra métrica

Son empresas que tendran que acabar separando en partes porque seran monstruosas

Seguramente todos los de aqui cuando seamos viejos seguiremos usando windows, office, el buscador de google y comprando en amazon

Estan sobrevaloradas y comprar ahora no posibilita ningun margen de seguridad, por lo que los value investors estan jodidos, y cuando corrijan, que tendran que corregir, si vas a corto plazo estaras jodido

Pero como dicen arriba, con los bonos pagando lo que paguen en un entorno de tipos de interes 0 en los proximos años, las FAAMG estan siendo los valores refugio

El mercado paga por estas empresas ahora mismo unos PER superiores porque no espera que la crisis les afecte tanto como al resto, es evidente que en cuanto la situacion mejore, el flujo de estas empresas se trasladara a otras mas perjudicadas


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> No hay una burbuja, me lo ha dicho Jeff Bezos
> 
> *Amazon vale más en bolsa que el índice DAX 30 alemán*
> 
> ...



Joder, quien pudiera volver al pasado e invertir hasta la camisa en Amazon en el 2010.


----------



## mr_nobody (31 May 2020)

quiza las faamg parece que estas burbujeadas por que todo himbersor paco es donde mete sus ahorrillos. en que otra empresa vas a meter $10.000 que no sabes que hace con ellos? ademas de los inmensos beneficios y alcance a nivel mundial que ya tienen de por si....

no creo que estas necesiten un rescate o "aparentar lo que no son". esta claro lo que te venden. dime tu que empresa alcanza 2billones de personas como le sucede a Facebook? uno de cada 4 habitantes del planeta tiene una puta cuenta ahi metida, por no hablar de whastapp, instagram...

google? quien esta conectado a internet y no usa google? ella donde llega internet llega google?

microsoft? en toda oficia paco hay word y excel minimo pagando licencias religiosamente, por no hablar que sta metidisima en el servicio militar usado y todo lo relacionado con windows. De SO hay windows, mac y linux, no mas prácticamente.

amazon? que tiene hasta sus propios aeropuertos, aws con satélites propios desplegados y demás cosas....

creo que burbuja ahi poca, esas empresas son las autenticas duendas del mundo ahora mismo me parece a mi


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Jun 2020)

USA ardiendo por los cuatro costados, 40 millones de parados reales, dde verdad imaginaos, Europa en crisis económica, la inflacion de la comida subiendo, el comercio mundial semiparado, ostias por todos lados, peligro de guerra comercial con el gigante Chino, y el SP disparado con el Nasdaq... pero las empresas estan baratas, meted pasta que me las quitan de las manos, hace tiempo que la bolsa no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, deberia llamarse el indice Star Treck, eso si, tarde o temprano la realidad se encontrara con la bolsa, ya veremos como reaccionan.

En un dia como hoy los indices deberian ir a plomo y...en verde los futuros, pero estan baratos... veremos atacar centros logisticos de Amazon y arrasarlos y la empresa estara barata, veremos caer un meteorito y acabar con la humanidad y los cinco del Nasdaq estaran baratos...pero yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa y todo el mundo sabe que esta barata.


----------



## ValPPCC (1 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> USA ardiendo por los cuatro costados, 40 millones de parados reales, dde verdad imaginaos, Europa en crisis económica, la inflacion de la comida subiendo, el comercio mundial semiparado, ostias por todos lados, peligro de guerra comercial con el gigante Chino, y el SP disparado con el Nasdaq... pero las empresas estan baratas, meted pasta que me las quitan de las manos, hace tiempo que la bolsa no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, deberia llamarse el indice Star Treck, eso si, tarde o temprano la realidad se encontrara con la bolsa, ya veremos como reaccionan.
> 
> En un dia como hoy los indices deberian ir a plomo y...en verde los futuros, pero estan baratos... veremos atacar centros logisticos de Amazon y arrasarlos y la empresa estara barata, veremos caer un meteorito y acabar con la humanidad y los cinco del Nasdaq estaran baratos...pero yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa y todo el mundo sabe que esta barata.



Los futuros empezaron ayer cayendo un 1,7%.
Luego paso lo que viene pasando desde finales de marzo que no es mas que la subida artificial de los futuros durante la noche.
Y es que por la noche con muy poco volumen puedes hacer subir los futuros de una manera mucho mas facil.
Si los futuros americanos estan en verde por la mañana generalmente la bolsa europea empieza tambien en verde y esta a su vez hace que la bolsa americana empieze tambien en verde por la tarde.


----------



## porcospin (1 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> quiza las faamg parece que estas burbujeadas por que todo himbersor paco es donde mete sus ahorrillos. en que otra empresa vas a meter $10.000 que no sabes que hace con ellos? ademas de los inmensos beneficios y alcance a nivel mundial que ya tienen de por si....
> 
> no creo que estas necesiten un rescate o "aparentar lo que no son". esta claro lo que te venden. dime tu que empresa alcanza 2billones de personas como le sucede a Facebook? uno de cada 4 habitantes del planeta tiene una puta cuenta ahi metida, por no hablar de whastapp, instagram...
> 
> ...





Frostituto dijo:


> Digo lo que digo en todos los posts
> 
> Las FAAMG tienen unos intangibles: marca, ventajas competitivas brutales, los datos que manejan y lo que saben de nosotros, empleados con un talento impresionante, buenos equipos gestores, pricing power...
> 
> ...




A mi Amazon y otras FAAMG me recuerdan demasiado a un "negocio piramidal" la entrada de nuevos socios, aumenta tu valor, y la estabilidad/inercia de años refuerza la teoría de "siempre va pa arriba".

Amazon no se ha dormido y ha jugado bien la carta de los servicios informáticos, pero la tienda online de referencia cualquier dia puede verse reemplazada, o tener que repartir su mercado con nuevos competidores.

Lo que le pasó a ebay ¿por qué no le iba a pasar a Amazon?, y apuesto lo que sea a que pasará, lo que no se es cuando, pero ma la jugaria a decir que entre 2 años y 8


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Hasta que no haya vacuna la fiesta no se acaba.



Mis dies

Creo que el comentario más certero


----------



## palodearia (1 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Amazon no se ha dormido y ha jugado bien la carta de los servicios informáticos, pero la tienda online de referencia cualquier dia puede verse reemplazada, o tener que repartir su mercado con nuevos competidores.
> 
> Lo que le pasó a ebay ¿por qué no le iba a pasar a Amazon?, y apuesto lo que sea a que pasará, lo que no se es cuando, pero ma la jugaria a decir que entre 2 años y 8



Amazon cada vez parece más un aliexpress con muchos productos vendidos por otras tiendas y muchísima mierda china. Y en las tiendas con idioma no inglés encima la "googleización" de las traducciones para dichos productos chinorris la hacen todavía más cutre.

Por no hablar de que el amazon prime cada vez es más caro por productos que la gente no busca necesiariamente.

Así que sí, puede haber un momento en que la gente empiece a des-amazonarse para sus compras online.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> USA ardiendo por los cuatro costados, 40 millones de parados reales, dde verdad imaginaos, Europa en crisis económica, la inflacion de la comida subiendo, el comercio mundial semiparado, ostias por todos lados, peligro de guerra comercial con el gigante Chino, y el SP disparado con el Nasdaq... pero las empresas estan baratas, meted pasta que me las quitan de las manos, hace tiempo que la bolsa no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, deberia llamarse el indice Star Treck, eso si, tarde o temprano la realidad se encontrara con la bolsa, ya veremos como reaccionan.
> 
> En un dia como hoy los indices deberian ir a plomo y...en verde los futuros, pero estan baratos... veremos atacar centros logisticos de Amazon y arrasarlos y la empresa estara barata, veremos caer un meteorito y acabar con la humanidad y los cinco del Nasdaq estaran baratos...pero yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa y todo el mundo sabe que esta barata.



Es que si los 4 o 5 bancos centrales tienen programado meter dinero a la compra durante un tiempo, da igual lo que pase, como si caen mil meteoritos, que cuando el último humano deje de respirar, el último tick del SP500 será en máximos


----------



## porcospin (1 Jun 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Yo no veo más profunda esta crisis que la del ladrillo ha sido un parón y una advertencia a una economía sensible como la española muy dependiente del turismo pero recordad el agujero en la banca y miles de empresas constructoras quebradas, el scandalo de s&p etc.
> 
> Las que no hayan podido aguantar 3 meses serían empresas poco solventes pero como el cambio de paradigma que supuso la crisis inmobiliaria no lo veo la verdad.
> 
> Si lo queréis ver como el fin del sistema global mundial la bolsa usana tendría que haber caído mucho más y no creo que estén por la labor de dejar caer todo el sistema.



La crisis nacional del ladrillo, espero por las elecciones, en esa época también se sumó la crisis financiera internacional, la suma hizo que españa sufriera más que otros.

Las crisis USA nacional esperará por sus elecciones, es cuestión de imprimir o desestabilizar a otros, pero cuando llegue los efectos la crisis covid internacional ayudaran a agrandar el dessastre respecto a otros países/potencias.

No dudo que promuevan alguna guerra civil? Iran, venezuela, bolivia, hongkong, libano,....?


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Jun 2020)

Si, bueno, que los mínimos de Marzo no van a aguantar, joder que buenos consejos da Goldman... venga seamos lijtoooo y abramos cortos, qué puede salir mal?


----------



## orbeo (1 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> USA ardiendo por los cuatro costados, 40 millones de parados reales, dde verdad imaginaos, Europa en crisis económica, la inflacion de la comida subiendo, el comercio mundial semiparado, ostias por todos lados, peligro de guerra comercial con el gigante Chino, y el SP disparado con el Nasdaq... pero las empresas estan baratas, meted pasta que me las quitan de las manos, hace tiempo que la bolsa no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, deberia llamarse el indice Star Treck, eso si, tarde o temprano la realidad se encontrara con la bolsa, ya veremos como reaccionan.
> 
> En un dia como hoy los indices deberian ir a plomo y...en verde los futuros, pero estan baratos... veremos atacar centros logisticos de Amazon y arrasarlos y la empresa estara barata, veremos caer un meteorito y acabar con la humanidad y los cinco del Nasdaq estaran baratos...pero yo no tengo ni idea de bolsa y todo el mundo sabe que esta barata.



Bueno, es que está barata


----------



## Jeb Stuart (1 Jun 2020)

En mi pueblo, para salir de una crisis, hay que superar niveles pre-crisis.

Obvio que España nunca ha salido de la crisis de 2008


----------



## Frostituto (1 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> A mi Amazon y otras FAAMG me recuerdan demasiado a un "negocio piramidal" la entrada de nuevos socios, aumenta tu valor, y la estabilidad/inercia de años refuerza la teoría de "siempre va pa arriba".
> 
> Amazon no se ha dormido y ha jugado bien la carta de los servicios informáticos, pero la tienda online de referencia cualquier dia puede verse reemplazada, o tener que repartir su mercado con nuevos competidores.
> 
> Lo que le pasó a ebay ¿por qué no le iba a pasar a Amazon?, y apuesto lo que sea a que pasará, lo que no se es cuando, pero ma la jugaria a decir que entre 2 años y 8



Claro, es que es super fácil competir por precios con Amazon, alcanzar sus economías de escala, capacidad logística y las 9999999999 inversiones que tienen de por medio para vender hasta bastoncillos para los oídos

Lo que es escandaloso es la burbuja en la acción de Tesla ahora mismo


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Amazon cada vez parece más un aliexpress con muchos productos vendidos por otras tiendas y muchísima mierda china. Y en las tiendas con idioma no inglés encima la "googleización" de las traducciones para dichos productos chinorris la hacen todavía más cutre.
> 
> Por no hablar de que el amazon prime cada vez es más caro por productos que la gente no busca necesiariamente.
> 
> Así que sí, puede haber un momento en que la gente empiece a des-amazonarse para sus compras online.



El verdadero negocio de Amazon no es el comercio, sino AWS 
AWS | Cloud Computing - Servicios de informática en la nube


----------



## palodearia (1 Jun 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El verdadero negocio de Amazon no es el comercio, sino AWS
> AWS | Cloud Computing - Servicios de informática en la nube



Es una empresa diversificada, por lo que no existe eso de "El verdadero negocio", ya que recibe pasta de varias partes, pero la venta online sigue siendo un núcleo muy importante de su pasta. Y porcospín de lo que está hablando es justo de esa parte de sus ingresos.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Jun 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El verdadero negocio de Amazon no es el comercio, sino AWS
> AWS | Cloud Computing - Servicios de informática en la nube



Cierto , en muchos de los otros va incluso a perdidas .


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Claro, es que es super fácil competir por precios con Amazon, alcanzar sus economías de escala, capacidad logística y las 9999999999 inversiones que tienen de por medio para vender hasta bastoncillos para los oídos
> 
> Lo que es escandaloso es la burbuja en la acción de Tesla ahora mismo



Podemos discutir si Amazon esta sobrecomprada o no, pero que Tesla es un timo lo sabe hasta Elon Musk, de hecho no creo que el invierta mucho en su compañia.


----------



## Frostituto (1 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Podemos discutir si Amazon esta sobrecomprada o no, pero que Tesla es un timo lo sabe hasta Elon Musk, de hecho no creo que el invierta mucho en su compañia.



Es el principal accionista de Tesla


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Jun 2020)

Un puto crash


----------



## Max Aub (1 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Joder, quien pudiera volver al pasado e invertir hasta la camisa en Amazon en el 2010.



Comprar Tesla ahora va a ser mucho mejor que comprar Amazon en 2010.Se recordara cuando la accion estaba por debajo de 1000 $ como la gran oportunidad.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Comprar Tesla ahora va a ser mucho mejor que comprar Amazon en 2010.Se recordara cuando la accion estaba por debajo de 1000 $ como la gran oportunidad.



Quizá, pero no es tan claro. 

Que Amazon va camino de convertirse en el monopolio mundial del comercio online -y casi offline-, es previsible. Pero Tesla? ¿Qué llega a Marte? Genial, pero... ¿eso cuanto cuesta y cuanto dinero da?
¿Que Tesla descubre la mejor batería el mundo? Pues vale, pero sólo vende baterías. Amazon es el intermediario de todo-incluyendo batería Tesla.


----------



## Frostituto (1 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Quizá, pero no es tan claro.
> 
> Que Amazon va camino de convertirse en el monopolio mundial del comercio online -y casi offline-, es previsible. Pero Tesla? ¿Qué llega a Marte? Genial, pero... ¿eso cuanto cuesta y cuanto dinero da?
> ¿Que Tesla descubre la mejor batería el mundo? Pues vale, pero sólo vende baterías. Amazon es el intermediario de todo-incluyendo batería Tesla.



Tesla no va al espacio

Esa es Space X, la cual no está en bolsa


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Tesla no va al espacio
> 
> Esa es Space X, la cual no está en bolsa



Peor me lo pones. Fabrica coches que ahora son únicos -y carísimos- pero que pronto van a tener que competir con todas las compañias de coches que sobrevivan al corona.


----------



## Frostituto (2 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Peor me lo pones. Fabrica coches que ahora son únicos -y carísimos- pero que pronto van a tener que competir con todas las compañias de coches que sobrevivan al corona.



Lo se

Yo a estos precios no entro ni loco

Si se escapa el tren ya pasara otro


----------



## damnit (2 Jun 2020)

Todos los que habláis bondades de Amazon, tenéis razón en muchas cosas pero también os dejáis una cosa: una empresa tan monstruosa y sobrevalorada es un gran castillo de naipes. Sólo basta una comisión del congreso de EEUU, un escándalo de la competencia, corrupción o lo que sea, y se va todo a la mierda. No irse a la mierda, pero el futuro de Amazon yo lo veo más como prestador de servicios AWS y el mercado minorista más atomizado. El monopolio brutal que se trae Amazon entre manos tiene fecha de caducidad, y o se baja o le bajan. Y esto, señores, ocurrirá.

Lo mismo con Facebook, su valor intangible es el big data, pero eso también es humo. Como prestador de servicios, Facebook no vale absolutamente nada, el valor de su acción debería ser cero. Alphabet/Google ya es otro cantar porque está muy diversificada y la variedad de servicios que presta, Amazon o FB están a años luz.

Ya veremos a ver, pero yo desde luego estaría algo suspicaz con Amazon (y con Tesla, pero eso es para otra conversación)


----------



## damnit (2 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Quizá, pero no es tan claro.
> 
> Que Amazon va camino de convertirse en el monopolio mundial del comercio online -y casi offline-, es previsible. Pero Tesla? ¿Qué llega a Marte? Genial, pero... ¿eso cuanto cuesta y cuanto dinero da?
> ¿Que Tesla descubre la mejor batería el mundo? Pues vale, pero sólo vende baterías. Amazon es el intermediario de todo-incluyendo batería Tesla.



No seré yo quien defienda al vendehumos de Elon Musk, pero es al revés: él siempre ha dicho que Tesla y todas las otras empresas que tienen son para alimentar a SpaceX. Su objetivo es los viajes a Marte. Todo lo demás es lo que le da cash para hacerlo.

No obstante, y pese a que es un vendehumos, creo que es un tío valiente y muy inteligente. Y en verdad, prefiero a 100 de él antes que a un solo Pedro Sánchez o 100 políticos de los nuestros.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Jun 2020)

DISTURBIOS USA: AMAZON disfrutando lo PROGRETIZADO

hoy sube un20%


----------



## porcospin (2 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> DISTURBIOS USA: AMAZON disfrutando lo PROGRETIZADO
> 
> hoy sube un20%



El enlace que has puesto del foro general y los post que tiene, son una magnifica oportunidad de ver la fauna y como el foro burbujainmobiliaria se ha convertido en un zoológico o una guardería de niños grandes con problemas mentales


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> El enlace que has puesto del foro general y los post que tiene, son una magnifica oportunidad de ver la fauna y como el foro burbujainmobiliaria se ha convertido en un zoológico o una guardería de niños grandes con problemas mentales



Ya, simplemente es un ejemplo de las mil cosas raras que le pueden ocurrir a Amazon, si cae en Europa imagina perdidas o en estados concretos, o en el caos, yo que se.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Jun 2020)

Os invito a viajar a marzo del 2009 cuando las acciones tocaron suelo en la gran crisis financiera , podeis ver el nulo interes de la gente por meter en la bolsa , al reves de lo que esta ocurriendo ahora . El interes de la peña era los depositos bancarios , petroleo y algo el oro. El poco interes de la gente por dichos activos hizo que estos se desplomasen , algunas acciones multiplicaron por 20 desde entoces , cosa logica dado que ahora tenemos todo lo contrario a lo que alli habia , una burbuja bursatil.

Este crash esta gestando el proximo que sera mayor aun , en ese si que perdera dinero bastante gente en la bolsa.
Los usanos lo saben y tienen una huida hacia adelante , una nueva oleada en otoño podria ser el detonante.

Bolsa e inversiones


----------



## desev (2 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Os invito a viajar a marzo del 2009 cuando las acciones tocaron suelo , podeis ver el nulo interes de la gente por comprar activos al reves de lo que esta ocurriendo ahora . El interes de la peña era los depositos bancarios , petroleo y algo el oro. El poco interes de la gente por los activos hizo que se desplomasen , algunas acciones multiplicaron por 20 desde entoces , cosa logica dado que ahora tenemos todo lo contrario a lo que alli habia , una burbuja bursatil.
> 
> Este crash esta gestando el proximo que sera mayor aun , en ese si que perdera dinero bastante gente en la bolsa.
> 
> Bolsa e inversiones



Pienso a diario en ese tema. Por una parte puede que sea así. Por otra parte, ahora los depósitos por ejemplo han muerto, el oro también está carísimo y tenemos QE _infinitus plus ultra_, ¿Puede que simplemente sea inflación de activos pura y dura?

Francamente, no lo sé.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (2 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Os invito a viajar a marzo del 2009 cuando las acciones tocaron suelo , podeis ver el nulo interes de la gente por comprar activos al reves de lo que esta ocurriendo ahora . El interes de la peña era los depositos bancarios , petroleo y algo el oro. El poco interes de la gente por los activos hizo que se desplomasen , algunas acciones multiplicaron por 20 desde entoces , cosa logica dado que ahora tenemos todo lo contrario a lo que alli habia , una burbuja bursatil.
> 
> Este crash esta gestando el proximo que sera mayor aun , en ese si que perdera dinero bastante gente en la bolsa.
> 
> Bolsa e inversiones



A mí lo que me sorprende es que "casualmente" ha disminuido la actividad en este foro justo cuando ha habido una ligera recuperación en bolsa. No hace falta profetizar que cuando se derrumbe el chiringuito van a aparecer foreros por debajo de las piedras. Me recuerda a los foros de futbol, que cuando el equipo va bien casi nadie aparece para celebrar los triunfos y cuando hay fracasos se meten hordas y hordas para regodearse en la crisis.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> A mí lo que me sorprende es que "casualmente" ha disminuido la actividad en este foro justo cuando ha habido una ligera recuperación en bolsa. No hace falta profetizar que cuando se derrumbe el chiringuito van a aparecer foreros por debajo de las piedras. Me recuerda a los foros de futbol, que cuando el equipo va bien casi nadie aparece para celebrar los triunfos y cuando hay fracasos se meten hordas y hordas para regodearse en la crisis.



Yo tengo ahora mas trabajo ( el desconfinamiento ) y estamos en el timing , algunas manos grandes estan empezando a comprar para largo (aunque vigilando de reojo una resistencia en el sp500 ) y yo sigo sus pasos.


----------



## White calvin (2 Jun 2020)

En septiembre es momento de vender


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Jun 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> En septiembre es momento de vender



Habra que tener oidos en los hospitales , apenas surjan casos , al guano de nuevo. 
Normal , este tiempo ya no es de gripes , si pueden darse placas bacterianas de los aires acondicionados , tomar cosas frias y tal , pero las gripes son en el entre tiempo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (2 Jun 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> En septiembre es momento de vender



Después de las elecciones de EEUU en noviembre hablamos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (2 Jun 2020)

¿Dónde se encuentra el límite del balance de los bancos centrales?






nota: G4 = (FED, BCE, Banco de Japón y Banco de Inglaterra) 

imagen y comentarios sacados de otro foro.


----------



## Don Bigote (2 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¿Dónde se encuentra el límite del balance de los bancos centrales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que en ese gráfico japon y gb están sobreponderados. La fed tiene un 30% y el bce un 20% si mal no recuerdo.
Por cierto, la curva creciente de activos de la fed está aplanándose ....ojo.


----------



## ValPPCC (2 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Os invito a viajar a marzo del 2009 cuando las acciones tocaron suelo en la gran crisis financiera , podeis ver el nulo interes de la gente por meter en la bolsa , al reves de lo que esta ocurriendo ahora . El interes de la peña era los depositos bancarios , petroleo y algo el oro. El poco interes de la gente por dichos activos hizo que estos se desplomasen , algunas acciones multiplicaron por 20 desde entoces , cosa logica dado que ahora tenemos todo lo contrario a lo que alli habia , una burbuja bursatil.
> 
> Este crash esta gestando el proximo que sera mayor aun , en ese si que perdera dinero bastante gente en la bolsa.
> Los usanos lo saben y tienen una huida hacia adelante , una nueva oleada en otoño podria ser el detonante.
> ...



jejejeejejej
Ahi esta la gran clave, esos pequeños detalles en los que la gente no presta la menor atencion.
Los fondos gordos estan vendiendo en su mayor parte.
Donde se ha visto que haya un boom de particulares queriendo invertir en bolsa y que al final sean los particulares los que acaban ganando dinero mientras las manos fuertes se quedan a un lado viendolas venir.
Miraros el numero de busquedas en google de terminos relacionados con la bolsa.
Acaso no veis el FOMO en el ambiente??
Yo ya lo he dicho en multitud de ocasiones, mi hermano trabaja en el extranjero en una importante empresa y ahora estan vendiendo.
Este tipo de empresas tiene una cantidad de informacion que el resto de los mortales no podemos ni imaginar y si estos NO SE CREEN la subida es por algo.
Dicho esto desde un punto de vista bearish se espera el regreso a minimos asi como que siga bajando hacia mas abajo, las razones ya las he explicado en muchas ocasiones y se van sumando mas motivos (disturbios/china) para desde un punto de vista logico,razonado , basado en el tecnico y fundamentales apostar por este escenario.
No obstante, una cosa que han menospreciado todas las manos fuertes y analistas para no entrar en el mercado fue la respuesta por parte de la FED.
Creo que estan empresas nunca han vivido lo que paso en marzo donde la fed en cuestion de 2 semanas se puso a comprar de manera ILIMITADA.Creo que nadie se esperaba un rebote tan grande.
Por ello aunque apuesto fuerte hacia el primer escenario en un año donde hay elecciones y Trump(que conoce el mercado muyy bien)necesita estar en maximos puede al fin y al cabo inyectar una cantidad de dinero ilimitada, repito ILIMITADA por lo que desde un punto de vista bullish tampoco me extrañaria no solo llegar a maximos de febrero sino incluso ante la avalancha de liquidez superarlo con creces camino a los 4000 puntos.
Ahora bien, despues de las elecciones ya seria otra cantar.
Personalmente si pienso con cabeza no deberia de entrar en un mercado basado en humo.Un humo que si que puede hacer subir al mercado a corto plazo pero a medio plazo nunca a funcionado.Por otra parte yo que soy un jugador de largo plazo tampoco puedo meterme en un mercado en el que dependo de que sigan inyectando liquidez al sistema.
Habeis pensado por un momento el hipotetico caso en el que los democratas ganen y reduzcan considerablemente la liquidez al mercado, que creeis que pasaria??


----------



## Anti_monopolio (2 Jun 2020)

La situación que vivimos actualmente nunca la había visto, ni siquiera en 2008. La tensión política, el desempleo creciente, la amenaza de coronavirus y un posible rebrote, tensiones entre China y USA, disturbios mucho peores que los del 92 con Rodney King... mucho cuidado con la bolsa.

La crisis acaba de comenzar! Invertir ahora te puede dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza. No ver beneficios en años puede suponer una situación muy estresante.

Una teoría que se baraja en foros de economía es la BULL TRAP, el rebote del gato muerto, el atrapa pardillos... toda la subida que estamos viviendo es falsa, la utilizan para colocar papel y que pierdan los de siempre.

En este vídeo lo explican muy bien.

La volatilidad ha bajado algo, igual comprar alguna put con vencimiento septiembre.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

Anti_monopolio dijo:


> La situación que vivimos actualmente nunca la había visto, ni siquiera en 2008. La tensión política, el desempleo creciente, la amenaza de coronavirus y un posible rebrote, tensiones entre China y USA, disturbios mucho peores que los del 92 con Rodney King... mucho cuidado con la bolsa.
> 
> La crisis acaba de comenzar! Invertir ahora te puede dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza. No ver beneficios en años puede suponer una situación muy estresante.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2020)

Vaya sorpresa

Sube sin parar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jun 2020)

no se acaba de asimilar la perdida de rentabilidad de los depositos, la caida del interes bancario necesariamente tiene un efecto multiplicador bursatil, pasar de 1% al 0,5% en teoria tendria que multiplicar x2 la cotización de los indices a largo plazo. La bolsa estará cara o barata frente a otras formas de inversion:

El bono español a 10 años tiene un PER mayor que 100 y se lo come la inflación.
El PER en un deposito anda por los 200 y lo carcome la inflación.
Mejor bemetroles

Juzgar la sobrevaloración de la bolsa con respecto a si misma en el pasado es chartismo puro y duro.



La Enviada dijo:


> Si he hecho bien las cuentas e inventásemos un índice S&P495 excluyendo a las cinco FAAMG este índice tendría PER=17, P/B=1.2, P/S=1.3, P/CF=9. El Eurostoxx, que supuestamente está barato, tiene ahora mismo valores similares a esos. Seguro que, además con el bono a 10 años pagando un 0.6%, la bolsa americana está tan carísima?.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

¡Más madera!

*El mercado presiona al BCE para otra lluvia de millones que evite la debacle bursátil*

*El mercado quiere más y lo está dejando claro*. Los informes que piden un incremento en la lluvia de liquidez del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) se multiplican en los últimos días. La *presión sobre la institución que preside Christine Lagarde* es tal que, advierten, cualquier movimiento en otra dirección sería la sentencia para desandar toda la recuperación del último mes.

Los focos están puestos en el programa anticoronavirus, para el que la banca de inversión espera que la institución *incremente tanto volúmenes como calendarios* con el doble objetivo de contar con más munición y lanzar un mensaje de contundente defensa de la estabilidad del euro. Actualmente, el Programa de Compras de Emergencia Pandémica (PEPP, por sus siglas en inglés) cuenta con una dotación de 750.000 millones a consumir, teóricamente, hasta final de año.

Las expectativas del mercado pasan por *una ampliación de unos 500.000 millones de euros y su extensión hasta finales del verano del año que viene*. Una prórroga que coincidiría en el tiempo con las previsiones médicas actuales, que consideran que ya se podría contar con una vacuna o un tratamiento médico efectivo contra la infección.

*Más impacto del esperado*
Estos dos extremos estarían justificados en la virulencia con la que el Covid-19 ha golpeado la economía de la Eurozona. De una parte, la dificultad para poner coto a los contagios ha alargado los plazos que inicialmente se barajaban para la epidemia. De otra, el *impacto económico consecuencia de la prolongación de los confinamientos* ha obligado al organismo a disponer del presupuesto original a un ritmo muy superior al que parecía haber estimado en un principio.

Con estas premisas, Lagarde vuelve a enfrentarse al examen de los inversores. Y bien sabe que *cualquier error de comunicación o una decepción flagrante de expectativas puede suponer un duro castigo* para los mercados. Tanto que algunos analistas no descartan que, dado el caso, las bolsas pudieran borrar de un plumazo todo lo ganado en el último mes -un 5% el Ibex 35 o casi un 6% el EuroStoxx 50- y los bonos desandar su propia ‘desescalada’ de tipos: un 33% los españoles o un 15% los italianos, por poner solo dos ejemplos.

*Tres de tres*
Los antecedentes son claros. El rojo ha dominado en los mercados en todas y cada una de las tres sesiones en las que el Consejo de Gobierno del BCE se ha reunido en lo que va de año y Lagarde ha comparecido después ante medios y analistas. Especialmente memorable, y no para bien, fue la del pasado 12 de marzo, cuando *Lagarde estuvo lejos de entornar el ‘lo que sea necesario’ que aguardaban los inversores* y provocó que varios índices europeos -entre ellos el propio Ibex 35- sufriesen la peor jornada de toda su historia.

A pesar de que el reciente fallo del Tribunal Constitucional Alemán *ha complicado la labor del BCE*, todo apunta a que su independencia sigue intacta. Además, se ha visto respaldado en su hoja de ruta por distintas instituciones, entre ellas el mismo Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea. En este sentido, gracias a la *sensible mejora de las primas de riesgo periféricas* de las últimas semanas la institución se ha permitido aflojar su ritmo de compras después de haberlo acelerado en las semanas precedentes.

No obstante, y a pesar de esta reducción de volúmenes de compra -un 24% en la última semana- cálculos recientes, como los de los gestores de Axa Investment Managers señalaban que *el BCE se quedaría sin munición “a finales de verano”* incluso con un presupuesto que “parecía enorme cuando se anunció”. En este sentido, Bank of America asegura que “las expectativas del mercado son elevadas” con respecto a la reunión de este jueves.

La entidad estadounidense considera que, por ahora, *sería suficiente con que el BCE incrementase el presupuesto del PEPP entre 300.000 y 400.000 millones de euros*. Eso sí, siempre y cuando anunciase que en la cesta de valores elegibles entrarían también los bonos conocidos como ‘ángeles caídos’, recién degradados a categoría ‘basura’, y se especificasen los términos de reinversión en el caso de vencimiento de papeles en cartera.

*Las prisas sí son buenas*
Los holandeses de ING consideran que, en cuanto a calendario, el BCE “*podría esperar hasta septiembre*, cuando sería de esperar que la forma real de la recuperación estuviera más clara”. Sin embargo, consideran que en este caso las prisas serían buenas aliadas debido a que, sin más lluvia de millones “el PEPP se agotaría en octubre”. Una cercanía que pondría más que nerviosos a los mercados.

Desde la británica Ebury apuntan más alto. Consideran que una ampliación en 500.000 millones de euros “será *suficiente para absorber la emisión esperada de los países periféricos* hasta, por lo menos, finales de 2020”. En este sentido, cabe recordar cómo solo España ha incrementado su ritmo de emisión bruta en 700 millones de euros al día hasta final de año. Además, añaden que lo deseable sería que Lagarde anunciase su expansión hasta “mediados de 2021”.

*Pendientes del 'bono basura'*
El mayor gestor mundial de renta fija, Pimco, coincide en estas previsiones de volumen y calendario. El gestor Konstantin Veit coincide en reclamar a Lagarde que “confirme que las compras del PEPP se reinvertirán a su vencimiento”, que “aclare el tratamiento de los ‘ángeles caídos’ dentro de los diversos programas de compra de activos” y, sobre todo, *que “reitere enérgicamente su disposición a hacer todo lo que sea necesario dentro de su mandato”*.

Una vez más, el mercado espera ecos del famoso ‘whatever it takes’ que Mario Draghi entonó aquel renombrado 26 de julio de 2012. Un mensaje que, como señala el economista jefe de Axa IM, Gilles Moëc, podría estar en elevar el presupuesto del plan anticoronavirus “simbólicamente *por encima del billón de euros*”.

El mercado presiona al BCE para otra lluvia de millones que evite la debacle bursátil


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¡Más madera!
> 
> *El mercado presiona al BCE para otra lluvia de millones que evite la debacle bursátil*
> 
> ...



Ojalá dios lo haga.

Una vez mas cortos EURUSD y largos EURUSD.

En una mano la polla, en otra el botón de entrar.

Por cierto, TODO DIOS CON STOP LOSS. NO OS FIEIS DE ESTAS SUBIDAS.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

*IM PRE SIO NAN TE*

Lo siento por los que se han quedado fuera.


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (3 Jun 2020)

Pregunta de novato: suponiendo que actualmente hay un BULL TRAP, ¿dónde está el dinero de las manos fuertes? ¿Todo en liquidez? Porque con estos tipos de interés y con el grifo de la FED y BCE abierto, no veo opciones mejores...


----------



## ako (3 Jun 2020)

En julio con todos los parados, ERTEs, eres, funcivagos, codo a codo en el chiringuito compartiendo panchitos con altas trazar de orina humana será el momento para tirar todo a bajo y machacar a los milenials que mientras sus abuenos morían se dedicaban a comprar a 2800 del sp.
El Ibex no cuenta una mierda.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

imagen sacada de otro foro.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2020)

Biden no es lo que aquí llamamos "un socialista". 

Puede que no sea la mejor noticia del mundo, pero el grifo de la FED no lo va a cortar de ningún modo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Jun 2020)

El BCE amplía en 600.000 millones su programa anticoronavirus y advierte de una caída del PIB este año del 8,7%


----------



## La Enviada (5 Jun 2020)

Sobre todo para la gente que invierte por indexados o ETFs, una forma en la que podemos "medir" riesgo de grandes caídas.

Esta página se ha citado varias veces en este foro: https://www.multpl.com/sitemap Me he cogido los datos mensuales del "earning yields" (100/PER) y el dividendo del S&P500, y de la inflación de USA. Por si algún día desaparece la página los dos primeros también se pueden sacar de la web de cualquier ETF del S&P500, por ejemplo: SPY: SPDR® S&P 500® ETF Trust y los de la inflación de por ejemplo de United States Inflation Rate | 1914-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Calendar

Con eso podemos calcular una "rentabilidad esperada" teórica del S&P500 como (100/PER) + dividendo - inflación. En la gráfica muestro esta cantidad desde 1965. También muestro las mayores caídas del S&P500 durante ese tiempo (en negro las correcciones de 15 - 20%, en rojo las caídas grandes). Cada cuadrado indica el inicio de una caída y el primer círculo a su derecha el final. Interesante: Todas las grandes caídas se iniciaron con "rentabilidades esperadas" del 4% o menos (incluso mucho menos como las de 2000 y 2008). No siempre que se bajó de ese umbral hubo una caída, también hubo señales falsas. Pero lo que nunca pasó es una gran caída cuando la rentabilidad esperada era muy superior al 4%.

En mi opinión esta "regla" del 4% no debe usarse como criterio de salida total, tal vez sí de reducción de exposición. Una regla para volver a aumentar la exposición puede ser cuando la rentabilidad esperada haya rebotado un 2% desde el mínimo (o 3% si el mímimo se ha pasado de frenada como en el 2002 y el 2008). He comprobado que haciendo eso incluso en las señales falsas sólo se perdía algo de la parte inicial o final de las grandes subidas (o si se perdía una parte mayor, la rentabilidad de pasarse a los bonos compensaba mucha de esa rentabilidad de bolsa no ganada). Igualmente también se evitaba por lo menos la primera mitad de una gran caída (lo de predecir mínimos y máximos va a ser que no...). NO he comprobado si esto bate al S&P500 (no creo en esas cosas), pero sí reduce la volatilidad.

A la hora de calcular la rentabilidad esperada actual tengamos en cuenta que la inflación es un dato retrasado. He comprobado que desde 1965 el cambio de la inflación de un mes para otro ha sido como mucho un 1%, y eso a principios de los 80 cuando la inflación era mucho más alta que ahora. La pronosticada (United States Inflation Rate | 1914-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Calendar ) ahora mismo es del 0.2%, así que asumamos 0.5% como estimación pesimista. Sacando el PER y el dividendo de SPY: SPDR® S&P 500® ETF Trust tendríamos una rentabilidad esperada de (100/22.8) + 1.86 - 0.5 = 5.7%. Por supuesto no hay ninguna ley física que diga que no pueda haber grandes caídas con rentabilidades esperadas muy superiores al 4% pero teniendo en cuenta que además la rentabilidad real del bono USA es casi 0, se podría decir que ahora mismo aún no estamos en zona de peligro.






Para ser honesta: he comprobado que esto no fue siempre así en las decadas anteriores a los 60. También es verdad que en esas décadas la inflación oscilaba salvajemente, pudiendo pasar en año y medio del 2% al 20% y viceversa, y ese cálculo de rentabilidad esperada no tenía mucha utilidad para "predecir" caídas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## ValPPCC (5 Jun 2020)

El 20% de la liquidez que meti (ciclicas) subiendo entre un 10-20%.
Empresas que siguen en la mierda pero que gracias a la fed podre vender a un 600%
Las mas retrasadas que llevaba (OXY y XOM) subiendose al tren de la fed aunque sus negocios sigan sin ser rentables a estos precios del petroleo.
Amigos, aprovechemonos del sistema hasta final de año.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Sobre todo para la gente que invierte por indexados o ETFs, una forma en la que podemos "medir" riesgo de grandes caídas.
> 
> Esta página se ha citado varias veces en este foro: https://www.multpl.com/sitemap Me he cogido los datos mensuales del "earning yields" (100/PER) y el dividendo del S&P500, y de la inflación de USA. Por si algún día desaparece la página los dos primeros también se pueden sacar de la web de cualquier ETF del S&P500, por ejemplo: SPY: SPDR® S&P 500® ETF Trust y los de la inflación de por ejemplo de United States Inflation Rate | 1914-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Calendar
> 
> ...




Mis dies... un gran trabajo


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Si siguen el patrón de Venezuela, la Bolsa subirá ( aunque pasemos hambre)


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> jejejeejejej
> Ahi esta la gran clave, esos pequeños detalles en los que la gente no presta la menor atencion.
> Los fondos gordos estan vendiendo en su mayor parte.
> Donde se ha visto que haya un boom de particulares queriendo invertir en bolsa y que al final sean los particulares los que acaban ganando dinero mientras las manos fuertes se quedan a un lado viendolas venir.
> ...



EL 3 de noviembre son las elecciones en USA... yo creo que hasta entonces todo va a tirar para arriba... 

Ahora allí a lo mejor se junta el rebrote, los demócrata y la invasión alien... 

El mercado ahora no lo están moviendo empresas como la de tu hermano, si no la Fed y los Bancos Centrales y como tienen capacidad ilimitada hay que ir a contracorriente, y mientras compren no queda otra que subir... en mi opinión


----------



## Don Bigote (6 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Sobre todo para la gente que invierte por indexados o ETFs, una forma en la que podemos "medir" riesgo de grandes caídas.
> 
> Esta página se ha citado varias veces en este foro: https://www.multpl.com/sitemap Me he cogido los datos mensuales del "earning yields" (100/PER) y el dividendo del S&P500, y de la inflación de USA. Por si algún día desaparece la página los dos primeros también se pueden sacar de la web de cualquier ETF del S&P500, por ejemplo: SPY: SPDR® S&P 500® ETF Trust y los de la inflación de por ejemplo de United States Inflation Rate | 1914-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Calendar
> 
> ...



Este post es el mejor que he visto desde que entré en burbuja. Dar opiniones está muy bien, y yo soy el primero que lo hace, pero esto ya es nivel y análisis (desde mi punto de vista novato pacodemierda). Yo también empiezo a estar en indexados porque invertir en empresas concretas me sobrepasa un poco y lo veo mayor tómbola aun.

Justo el día anterior a ver tu post había empezado a buscar artículos académicos sobre la relación bolsa-macro. Encontré un ensayo muy interesante que os dejo por aquí para descargar o verlo online: The Impact of Inflation, GDP, Unemployment, and Money Supply On Stock Prices by Lena Saeed Shiblee :: SSRN
Lo que demuestra básicamente es, que de las variables que estudia, lo que influye principalmente en las cotizaciones son la oferta monetaria y la inflación. Tengo que seguir investigando en esta dirección. A mí que varias empresas de un índice se vayan al guano o vayan como cohetes me importa un carajo si llevo miles de empresas en cartera. Lo que de verdad me importa son las tendencias, y es ahí donde quiero seguir aprendiendo. Además, y quizás sea el principal motivo, no tengo ni repajolera idea de modelos de negocio pero sí se una pizca de econometría, análisis de datos y macro.

A la fórmula que has mencionado, si se le añadieran pib real, oferta monetaria o variables similares podría dar algo curioso.


----------



## richmond (6 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Sobre todo para la gente que invierte por indexados o ETFs, una forma en la que podemos "medir" riesgo de grandes caídas.
> 
> Esta página se ha citado varias veces en este foro: https://www.multpl.com/sitemap Me he cogido los datos mensuales del "earning yields" (100/PER) y el dividendo del S&P500, y de la inflación de USA. Por si algún día desaparece la página los dos primeros también se pueden sacar de la web de cualquier ETF del S&P500, por ejemplo: SPY: SPDR® S&P 500® ETF Trust y los de la inflación de por ejemplo de United States Inflation Rate | 1914-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Calendar
> 
> ...



Osea, te basas en un earning yield que se calcula sobre kos 12 meses anteriores. 
Eso no aplica a un black swan en toda regla que anula lo q ocurrio en los meses precedentes


----------



## La Enviada (6 Jun 2020)

richmond dijo:


> Osea, te basas en un earning yield que se calcula sobre kos 12 meses anteriores.
> Eso no aplica a un black swan en toda regla que anula lo q ocurrio en los meses precedentes



El cisne negro te provoca una caída, de acuerdo. Te da lo mismo que el cisne negro llegue cuando el yield sea del 4% o del 15%, caída va a haber. Pero la amplitud de la caída (corrección o crash, que es de lo va mi post) sí está relacionada con el yield que haya en el momento del cisne negro (en realidad todas las caídas del 15% o más se producen por cisnes de mayor o menor negritud). Si pilla en un yield bajo habrá crash, si pilla en un yield alto la caída no será tan fuerte (pues ya estás partiendo de un mercado "barato"). Si la crisis del virus hubiera ocurrido en febrero de 2015, con el yield del S&P500 en el 7% (tras descontar inflación), probablemente la caída habría sido del 20% en lugar del 35% como ahora (que partíamos de un yield del 3.7%). Que tampoco lo que he puesto en el post es una ley física, es sólo un criterio de precaución para decidir cuando puede ser conveniente reducir exposición a bolsa (que no salir totalmente, eso para mí es un error).


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

Si atendemos al histórico, siempre que ha pasado algo similar a esto, la bolsa sube durante 6-12 meses, así que veremos en qu queda


----------



## Don Bigote (6 Jun 2020)

Poco se habla de la única certeza que creo yo que hay: habrá al menos otra ola del virus chino.

Nadie sabe si va a seguir subiendo o va a petar. Quien acierte será por pura chorra. Guerra comercial usa-china o no, burbuja o no, fed continúa imprimiendo o no.....nadie conoce lo que va a pasar. Igual no lo saben ni los que están ahí en el ajo.


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Poco se habla de la única certeza que creo yo que hay: habrá al menos otra ola del virus chino.
> 
> Nadie sabe si va a seguir subiendo o va a petar. Quien acierte será por pura chorra. Guerra comercial usa-china o no, burbuja o no, fed continúa imprimiendo o no.....nadie conoce lo que va a pasar. Igual no lo saben ni los que están ahí en el ajo.



Eso tampoco es certeza. Puede haberla o no, yo me inclino mas por la segunda


----------



## richmond (6 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> El cisne negro te provoca una caída, de acuerdo. Te da lo mismo que el cisne negro llegue cuando el yield sea del 4% o del 15%, caída va a haber. Pero la amplitud de la caída (corrección o crash, que es de lo va mi post) sí está relacionada con el yield que haya en el momento del cisne negro (en realidad todas las caídas del 15% o más se producen por cisnes de mayor o menor negritud). Si pilla en un yield bajo habrá crash, si pilla en un yield alto la caída no será tan fuerte (pues ya estás partiendo de un mercado "barato"). Si la crisis del virus hubiera ocurrido en febrero de 2015, con el yield del S&P500 en el 7% (tras descontar inflación), probablemente la caída habría sido del 20% en lugar del 35% como ahora (que partíamos de un yield del 3.7%). Que tampoco lo que he puesto en el post es una ley física, es sólo un criterio de precaución para decidir cuando puede ser conveniente reducir exposición a bolsa (que no salir totalmente, eso para mí es un error).



A ver te pongo la definición q ponen en esa web:Yields following December, 2019 (including current yield) are estimated based on 12 month earnings through December, 2019 — the latest reported by S&P.

Eso podria tener sentido en un continuo economico, no en un socabon q lo cambia todo y no se parece en nada a los beneficios empresariales del 2019.

Creo q no es dificil de entender


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Eso tampoco es certeza. Puede haberla o no, yo me inclino mas por la segunda



Haya ola o no, lo importante es el tratamiento que le den los medios y politicos. Pueden magnificarlo a tope y parar todo como ha pasado, o pueden minimizarlo y hacerlo pasar como una cosa menor...puede pasar cualquier cosa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La Enviada (7 Jun 2020)

richmond dijo:


> A ver te pongo la definición q ponen en esa web:Yields following December, 2019 (including current yield) are estimated based on 12 month earnings through December, 2019 — the latest reported by S&P.
> 
> Eso podria tener sentido en un continuo economico, no en un socabon q lo cambia todo y no se parece en nada a los beneficios empresariales del 2019.
> 
> Creo q no es dificil de entender



Sí, el yield del S&P500 publicado en cada momento siempre va a ser un valor estimado y que puede ser corregido a posteriori cuando se tengan los datos, y si hay un socavón diferirá significativamente del estimado. En un caso extremo como el que hemos vivido, en cuánto?. Para pasar del 5.7% estimado actualmente (presuntamente lejos de la "zona de peligro") al 3.7% (en zona de peligro)?. Eso es una desviación del 50% respecto a las estimaciones. Si es así los resultados del Q2 ya nos darán la señal, el "peligro" estaría si ahora (antes del Q2) el yield estimado rondase el 4%.


----------



## La Enviada (7 Jun 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Este post es el mejor que he visto desde que entré en burbuja. Dar opiniones está muy bien, y yo soy el primero que lo hace, pero esto ya es nivel y análisis (desde mi punto de vista novato pacodemierda). Yo también empiezo a estar en indexados porque invertir en empresas concretas me sobrepasa un poco y lo veo mayor tómbola aun.
> 
> Justo el día anterior a ver tu post había empezado a buscar artículos académicos sobre la relación bolsa-macro. Encontré un ensayo muy interesante que os dejo por aquí para descargar o verlo online: The Impact of Inflation, GDP, Unemployment, and Money Supply On Stock Prices by Lena Saeed Shiblee :: SSRN
> Lo que demuestra básicamente es, que de las variables que estudia, lo que influye principalmente en las cotizaciones son la oferta monetaria y la inflación. Tengo que seguir investigando en esta dirección. A mí que varias empresas de un índice se vayan al guano o vayan como cohetes me importa un carajo si llevo miles de empresas en cartera. Lo que de verdad me importa son las tendencias, y es ahí donde quiero seguir aprendiendo. Además, y quizás sea el principal motivo, no tengo ni repajolera idea de modelos de negocio pero sí se una pizca de econometría, análisis de datos y macro.
> ...



Zanks. Te veo bien, ya leyendo artículos. Si no me equivoco eres jovencísimo, así que felicidades por esforzarte y empezar a independizarte de papá Estado tan pronto. Los Pablos Iglesias te odiarán por ello (pero creo que eso a tí te importa bastante poco). No he tenido tiempo de leerme el artículo pero le veo el problema de que es una estadística hecha sobre muy pocos años. Para ver si un indicador es verdaderamente consistente (y puede que ni aún así) hace falta verlo durante muchas décadas, con muchas crisis de por medio.


----------



## Don Bigote (7 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Zanks. Te veo bien, ya leyendo artículos. Si no me equivoco eres jovencísimo, así que felicidades por esforzarte y empezar a independizarte de papá Estado tan pronto. Los Pablos Iglesias te odiarán por ello (pero creo que eso a tí te importa bastante poco). No he tenido tiempo de leerme el artículo pero le veo el problema de que es una estadística hecha sobre muy pocos años. Para ver si un indicador es verdaderamente consistente (y puede que ni aún así) hace falta verlo durante muchas décadas, con muchas crisis de por medio.



Tomo nota del detalle de los años. Estudié economía y me encanta leer ensayos como este.

Jóven y antichepas 

Gracias por poner esta página S&P 500 PE Ratio porque creo que se pueden sacar muchos y buenos datos gratis urgando un poco . El resto de bases de datos que he ojeado daban series con poca amplitud temporal o había que pagar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2020)

Pues los dos.

He estado montado en la subida y en la bajada.

Ahora mismo me espero bajada y despues subidón.

Como siempre he dicho, veremos el EURUSD a 1.20 en varios años.


----------



## La Enviada (7 Jun 2020)

Zanks. De todas formas (esto lo ha notado un forero en otro post si no lo has visto), ten en cuenta que los datos de otros años son los reales pero los más recientes que veas en esas páginas son estimaciones y por tanto deberías darles una cierta barra de error. En situaciones normales si el yield estimado es de un 6% el real será parecido. En una situación extrema como la que hemos tenido con buena parte de la economía parada igual sí puede pasar que un 6% sea en realidad cerca de un 4% (el Q2 nos dará una pista).


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Jun 2020)

imágenes sacadas de otro foro.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Jun 2020)

Ojo que ha habido un nuevo rebrote en China. Si las impresoras no lo evitan seguramente el lunes haya caídas potentes.


----------



## hdezgon (13 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Ojo que ha habido un nuevo rebrote en China. Si las impresoras no lo evitan seguramente el lunes haya caídas potentes.



Y vacunas. El lunes la bolsa sube


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2020)

pese a vender como buenos datos los de mayo la recuperacion del empleo en US está siendo muy lenta, pese a todas las facilidades crediticias tiene pinta que los beneficios se hundirán durante más tiempo del previsto. Pero el mercado lo controlan los bancos centrales que funcionan al modo sovietico, y estos comprarán lo que haga falta porque saben el efecto consumo y saneo financiero que provocan los indices en maximos.


----------



## Concursante (14 Jun 2020)

Despues de las elecciones usanas veremos que pasa, yo por ahora he vendido todo lo que tenia. Cuando la impresora deje de estar al 102%, hablamos


----------



## herodes2 (14 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pese a vender como buenos datos los de mayo la recuperacion del empleo en US está siendo muy lenta, pese a todas las facilidades crediticias tiene pinta que los beneficios se hundirán durante más tiempo del previsto. Pero el mercado lo controlan los bancos centrales que funcionan al modo sovietico, y estos comprarán lo que haga falta porque saben el efecto consumo y saneo financiero que provocan los indices en maximos.



Aquí ya se comenta que ha habido errores en esas predicciones a la hora de elaborar la estadística de empleo de mayo en USA.
EEUU. ¿Error en el dato de empleo de mayo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2020)

el dato de los 2,5 millones de empleos de mayo me cuadra, el problema es que es que a ese ritmo hacen falta 12 meses para volver al nivel precrisis, lo que no es un V. Y este periodo de desempleo vacia los "buffer" de la economia (ahorro, inversión, consumo....) y puedo ocasionar unas quiebras que no sucederian en una recuperacion en V.



herodes2 dijo:


> Aquí ya se comenta que ha habido errores en esas predicciones a la hora de elaborar la estadística de empleo de mayo en USA.
> EEUU. ¿Error en el dato de empleo de mayo?


----------



## boyra (14 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Haya ola o no, lo importante es el tratamiento que le den los medios y politicos. Pueden magnificarlo a tope y parar todo como ha pasado, o pueden minimizarlo y hacerlo pasar como una cosa menor...puede pasar cualquier cosa
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Que van a minimizar? Se han comportado como viejas histéricas a todos los niveles imaginables, el daño está hecho...no lo van a poder tapar.. nos vamos a niveles del 2002 y de ahí al rincón de pensar


----------



## gpm (15 Jun 2020)

Las subidas positivas que vemos son artificiales
-Turismo abierto
-Ayuda coches
-Dinero y más dinero impreso del BCE Y la FED

La realidad es que tanto el turismo, como los coches, van a ir de culo (22% del PIB).

Cuando empecemos a ver parados, rescate..... y como haya rebrote nos vamos a la mierda


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Jun 2020)

Pero si acaba de empezar.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Jun 2020)

Futuros bien rojitos y Asia bajando.


----------



## El idiota (15 Jun 2020)

Fuera coñas, cuando sacan datos de la bajada del pib para el 2 trimestre en España? si la bolsa siguiera cierta logica se hundiría bastante, pero no lo veremos pasar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jun 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Fuera coñas, cuando sacan datos de la bajada del pib para el 2 trimestre en España? si la bolsa siguiera cierta logica se hundiría bastante, pero no lo veremos pasar.



dirán que ya está descontado.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (15 Jun 2020)

La economia financiera ni es, ni ha sido, ni sera una muestra de la economia real. Como minimo tras 1973. Japón lleva quebrada decadas y ahí sigue.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jun 2020)

Osos derrotados por impresoras. Ver para creer.


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

Buenisima idea, con la impresora a todo meter, di que si


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Buenisima idea, con la impresora a todo meter, di que si



Sep

En burbuja se clavan los mínimos casi siempre, cuando dicen que nos vamos a la mierda el mínimo está cerca


----------



## hdezgon (16 Jun 2020)

Pero vamos ojalá caiga eh. Que tengo prácticamente todo en cash.


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Jun 2020)

toca subirse al submarino....¿ésto se hunde? me están saltando algún que otro stop loss que dejé con bastante margen. ¿Rebrote mundial antes de septiembre?


----------



## Basster (28 Jun 2020)

Estoy esperando al final del tercer trimestre para meter unas perras en fondos indexados. Mi teoría es que la unión de 3 factores puede hacer caer de nuevo los mercados al menos a niveles cercanos a marzo.

- Turismo a niveles muy bajos lastrando la tendencia alcista de mayo y junio.
- Rebrotes importantes (incertidumbre).
- Caerá alguna que otra fruta madura de mucho peso (posible pánico).

Es solo mi teoría de novato total. Casi pura intuición. Lo que está claro es que hay que hacer las compras antes de diciembre. Por esas fechas seguro que anunciaran a bombo y platillo la producción de la vacuna y los mercados van a rebotar, junto con el consumo.

Será en octubre.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Estoy esperando al final del tercer trimestre para meter unas perras en fondos indexados. Mi teoría es que la unión de 3 factores puede hacer caer de nuevo los mercados al menos a niveles cercanos a marzo.
> 
> - Turismo a niveles muy bajos lastrando la tendencia alcista de mayo y junio.
> - Rebrotes importantes (incertidumbre).
> ...



Coincido contigo excepto esperar a final de trimestre, yo creo en julio podemos escoger peras tranquilamente pues la caida viene a plomo. Yo estoy haciendole la espera a un latin america de fidelity para venderlo en dos tres meses...veremos


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Jul 2020)

*¿Momento de cortos a Tesla y al Nasdaq o momento de esperar?*


Como bien saben mis amables lectores, este blog vino apostando por la liquidez ante la política de la fed y ante los estragos que se producían en el mercado de repos en el overnight, ese hecho nos hablaba de una crisis que el coronavirus no desató sino que solo denominó. En realidad el coronavirus fue el alfiler que pincho una crisis ya larvada desde tiempo atrás, el Ibex se fue de 10000 a 5800 y el dow de 30000 a 18000.

Y ahí de nuevo la fed salvó al mundo, bajó tipos al cero y lanzó otro QE masivo, vamos las señales del semáforo que nos dieron la posibilidad de entrar en el mercado. Pero se fue creando la cartera poco a poco en modo DCA, pero no DCA continuo, DCA tras la señal de la fed, como después se debe salir con la señal de salida, hablamos de inversión a largo plazo no de tradings intradía o a corto plazo.

Pero la pata de la cartera en EEUU de momento se ha limitado a comprar unas THO, aprovecho la ocasión para felicitar a Salva Marqués por su excelente ebook “20 ideas de inversión en bolsa”, en el que humildemente he participado, les paso el enlace al blog de Salva donde se comenta esto:

20 Ideas de inversión en Bolsa para 2020: el ebook gratuito

El tema es que las THO, fueron una de las compras realizadas, pero para equilibrar la cartera necesitamos más compras en EEUU, lo que ocurre es que el coronavirus iba por detrás en EEUU, y mientras aquí afectó a los resultados ya del primer trimestre en EEUU el efecto se verá en los resultados del segundo trimestre. La idea era que en ese instante podíamos tener mejores precios, lo cual nunca se sabe hasta que llega el momento, pero como siempre les digo, yo el dinero ya lo tengo para que compre una acción me tienen que dar el papel con descuento y con suficiente margen de seguridad, no es obligatorio estar invertido en bolsa en todo momento, incluso puede ser contraproducente.

Y en esas la fed empezó a repartir pienso entre los gorrinos del mercado y los ha engordado con hormonas porque lo de Tesla por ejemplo no es solo pienso. Y ahí entramos en el tema candente que toca responder a la vez que usar para nuestra cartera.

¿Es una burbuja Tesla? Si y mil veces sí. En rankia puede encontrar varios artículos realmente buenos al respecto, no puede ser que BMW capitalice 55.000 millones y Tesla 300.000 millones, teniendo en cuenta los coches que vende una y otra, los beneficios que obtienen una y otra, las ventas, y el historial de cada cual. Elon es una mezcla tal y como dije en otro post de Carlo Ponzi con Leonardo da Vinci, y ha sabido hacer creer a los inversores que su empresa es lo más chupiguay que ha sucedido en la tierra desde la llegada de Jesucristo.

El corto a Tesla es clarísimo, es de libro, es cuestión de tiempo que se hunda en su propia ciénaga de mentiras, sobrevaloraciones y pedantería bastarda, ¿pero eso quiere decir que les recomiendo el corto?, en absoluto, el mercado puede mantenerse irracional más tiempo que el inversor solvente, e incluso el mercado podría lateralizar mucho tiempo y les puede hacer perder mucho tiempo. Verán jamás compraría acciones de Ferrovial ni de Gamesa, y eso que son dos buenísimas acciones que cuadran con la visión que tengo pero no las compro a este precio, están por encima del precio que pagaría y llevan mucho tiempo ahí, y suben y bajan, y dan vueltas en círculos y nadie puede con ellas, bien pudiera Tesla hacer lo mismo y quedarse un buen tiempo ahí. Pero no importa que haga lo que quiera, lo que es, lo sabemos todos los que tenemos dos dedos de frente y no tenemos cuenta en Robin Hood, ni vamos a pasar el rato al casino de Macao. Pero no seré yo quien diga que el rey está desnudo, a pesar de que lo está, no diré que lo está, que lo está, pero yo no lo diré.

Por otra parte nos encontramos con el Nasdaq, tenemos iluminados como Antoni el de la Smart Social Sicav que está corto, porque parece que lo es, desde hace mucho tiempo, se le apareció la virgen en marzo y en vez de ser inteligente y esperar a ver, volvió a abrir los cortos y bueno ya saben que ha hecho el Nasdaq últimamente y como se ha hundido el valor liquidativo de esa Sicav, ¿acaso no tiene razón?, hombre pues el Nasdaq son dos cosas por un lado las FAANG y por otro lo demás, veamos un gráfico:







Como ven unas cuantas empresas, las conocidas Apple, Amazon, Facebook, Google… en fin los mitos de esta última década







La fed y su represión financiera dejaron a los inversores sin plazos fijos, y los dejaron sin deuda pública (porque financian al estado gratis, que esto va de eso aunque les hagan creer que es por su bien, no es por el estado del bienestar, es por el bienestar del estado) y los dejaron sin bonos sin renta fija vamos, y adónde va el pobre inversor, pues a eso que no para de subir y que son empresas muy potentes.

Pero hay otra parte en la que se encuentra por ejemplo Tesla, que va a empezar a mostrar sus vergüenzas bien pronto, desde esta semana empieza la presentación de resultados de las empresas en EEUU, mostrarán su patético segundo trimestre y es ahí donde pienso tendremos una oportunidad para comprar cosas a buen precio, a su vez creo será el momento en el que los inversores de la Smart Social Sicav podrán salirse pues pueden tener una ventana de oportunidad

Cuidado que podemos encontrarnos conque Amazon o Netflix tengan buenos resultados porque los compradores no han ido a los centros comerciales y han comprado por internet o se han quedado en casa viendo las series de Netflix, veremos cómo afecta a Apple tanto confinamiento y tanta tienda cerrada, y como afecta a Google y Facebook la caída de publicidad. Pero aun todo las FAANG capaces son de subir o mantenerse, pero el resto debiera darnos una ventana de oportunidad.

Adicionalmente tenemos varios estados de EEUU con el coronavirus campando a sus anchas, Florida, California, Arizona, todo un desastre sin precedentes que puede complicar aún más las cosas, pero no se crean que eso pasa lejos, en Lérida hoy empiezan de nuevo la fase 0, una vez más un gobierno regional de una región de España, está a otras cosas en vez de estar atento a los problemas reales de la región y el descontrol ha sido grande y en consecuencia han tenido que confinar porque el virus campa a sus anchas en Lérida, ya saben que nuestro gobierno nacional es muy dado al intervencionismo y no descarten más confinamientos o pasos atrás, veremos el asunto pinta mal.

Puede que el virus acabe como todos los virus debilitándose a la vez que haciéndose más contagioso, para que así las cepas débiles las más aptas para sobrevivir se expandan, pero no sabemos si eso ya está pasando o aún tardará, recuerden que la gripe española de 1918, al final desapareció sin vacuna ni medicamento milagro, porque no hay mayor milagro que nuestro propio sistema inmune y el funcionamiento estándar de la selección natural valida también para virus. Pero sea más débil o no, los confinamientos ya están aquí y eso afecta a las bolsas.

Eso sí acto seguido para arriba porque la fed inició un nuevo ciclo y aunque habrá oscilaciones tenemos tipos cero y QE a la grande.

Así pues yo no metería cortos a Nasdaq o Tesla, sabemos lo que son, pero no hagan un Antoni, sean más listos y siéntense sobre su montón de euros y esperen, que cae compramos que no cae no compramos, no estamos obligados a estar invertidos, de verdad ninguna ley de la inversión nos exigen 100% de renta variable en todo momento.

No hay prisa, vayan “lento” como nos dice Julieta Venegas “caminar a paso lento, muy lento”, “olvidar el tiempo y su velocidad”, “se delicado y espera, dame tiempo a darte todo lo que tengo”

¿Momento de cortos a Tesla y al Nasdaq o momento de esperar?


----------

